# Automatic Configuration Script Proxy



## dustyshiv (May 10, 2009)

Guys,

At my work, we have several C2D computers that run 24*7 without doing much work. I want to set them up to fold. But our company uses automatic configuration script or pac file proxy configuration to connect to the internet and intranet. Appreciate it if you guys could share any ideas on how to setup these pcs to fold.


----------



## stanhemi (May 10, 2009)

if you don't have administrator privileges or cannot access a administrator account yourself, this means that you don't own or manage the computer.

It's forbidden to circumvent the restrictions without the express permission of the owner so we cannot help you if that's the case.

ask BUCK NASTY about that he can answer better than me.


----------



## dustyshiv (May 10, 2009)

I have the admin privileges on all the machines. Actually I work as a Mech. Engineer and also desktop system analyst. Its only that we have this automatic configuration file that configures the proxy. Just not able to get folding work with it


----------

